# Wills for IPs for surrogacy



## Ali74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am just starting out on the surrogacy journey - We as Ips need wills to be drawn up.  Has anyone know of any companies that can do this?  Any information is appreciated ali xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Ali, most family law solicitors can draw up a will for you, or you can chose a DIY kit (although they are normally only suitable for fairly straightforward wills). 
it's worth asking around locally for recommendations from friends / relatives. 

 on your journey.

C~x


----------

